# Kann ein Netzteil zu stark sein?



## mhsuchti84 (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo Community,
meine Frage ist, wie im Titel erwähnt, ob ein Netzteil zu stark sein kann? Soweit ich weis sollte die Leistungsaufnahme des PCs in watt etwa 50-80% der Netzteil Leistung entsprechen. Da ich momentan eine sehr stromfressende r9 270x besitze, habe ich momentan ein 600 watt Netzteil, bei dem ich ungefähr auf 60% komme. Wenn ich mir jetzt eine rx 480 holen würde, wäre meine Auslastung unter 50%. Daher würde mich interessieren, ob das irgendwelche Nachteile mit sich bringen  würde, oder ob das völlig unbedenklich ist da Netzteile eigentlich eh nur den strom liefern der benötigt wird. 

Danke für Antworten im Vorraus.


----------



## Tischi89 (10. Juni 2016)

sollte kein Problem darstellen...dein L8 wird auch noch laufen wenn du die graka ganz weglässt 


relevante Nachteile seh ich auch nicht


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. Juni 2016)

Nein, du wirst wegen zu viel Watt keine Probleme bekommen. Das einzige, was sein kann ist, dass dein L8 nicht mehr so gut mit der GraKa klarkommt, weil es technsich jetzt nicht der Renner ist.


----------



## mhsuchti84 (10. Juni 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, dann bin ich schonmal beruhigt.



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Nein, du wirst wegen zu viel Watt keine Probleme bekommen. Das einzige, was sein kann ist, dass dein L8 nicht mehr so gut mit der GraKa klarkommt, weil es technsich jetzt nicht der Renner ist.



Allzu wahrscheinlich oder problematisch ist das aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Combi (10. Juni 2016)

macht null aus...
habe selber ein corsair hx850 pro,welches schon fast 2 jahre aufm buckel hat und es rennt immer noch 100% zuverlässig.
meine 980ti und das hx arbeiten super zusammen.


----------



## Jimiblu (10. Juni 2016)

mhsuchti84 schrieb:


> Da ich momentan eine sehr stromfressende r9 270x besitze, habe ich momentan ein 600 watt Netzteil, bei dem ich ungefähr auf 60% komme.



Naja, ein wirklicher Stromfresser ist deine Karte jetzt nicht. Im mittleren Gamingloop dürfte dein PC aktuell so um die  300-350 Watt brauchen. Da wärst du mit 400-450Watt schon sehr gut dabei. 600 Watt sind ordentlich überdimensioniert.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Juni 2016)

du befindest dich im optimalen Arbeitsbereich eines Netzteils (bei 50% Auslastung ist der Wirkungsgrad am besten, sprich weniger Energie wird in Wärme umgewandelt) also in der Hinsicht geht es nicht besser


----------



## markus1612 (10. Juni 2016)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> du befindest dich im optimalen Arbeitsbereich eines Netzteils (bei 50% Auslastung ist der Wirkungsgrad am besten, sprich weniger Energie wird in Wärme umgewandelt) also in der Hinsicht geht es nicht besser



Eigentlich ist diese Aussage Blödsinn.
Es handelt sich dabei nur um ein Gerücht, welches sich irgendwie gehalten hat.


----------



## mhsuchti84 (10. Juni 2016)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Naja, ein wirklicher Stromfresser ist deine Karte jetzt nicht. Im mittleren Gamingloop dürfte dein PC aktuell so um die  300-350 Watt brauchen. Da wärst du mit 400-450Watt schon sehr gut dabei. 600 Watt sind ordentlich überdimensioniert.



Achso eine 170€ Graka die so viel strom verbraucht wie eine Titan X zählt heute nicht mehr als stromfressend? Tut mir leid wusste ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## markus1612 (10. Juni 2016)

mhsuchti84 schrieb:


> Achso eine 170€ Graka die so viel strom verbraucht wie eine Titan X zählt heute nicht mehr als stromfressend? Tut mir leid wusste ich natürlich nicht.



So ein Quatsch, wo hast du denn den Mist her?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Juni 2016)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist diese Aussage Blödsinn.
> Es handelt sich dabei nur um ein Gerücht, welches sich irgendwie gehalten hat.



ok, großer gott des allwissens, ich kenne leute die das getestet haben, ich kenne Herstellerangaben die das bestätigen und ich kenne Messreihen für des 80plus Consortium die diesen sachverhalt ebenfalls bestätigen, aber du hast recht und ich bin nur nen armer kleiner troll der sein unwissen möglichst weit verbreiten möchte 

mindestens 2 der quellen kann man googeln


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. Juni 2016)

Leistungsaufnahme R9 270X: unter 150 Watt
Quellen: 
Stromverbrauchswerte zu Radeon R7 260X, R9 270X & 280X | 3DCenter.org
Leistungsaufnahme - AMD Radeon R9 280X, R9 270X und R7 260X: Alte GPUs, neue Namen

Leistungsaufnahme Titan X: bis zu 250 Watt
Quellen:
Geforce GTX Titan X im Test: Top, aber teuer [Test der Woche]
Nvidia Geforce GTX Titan X (Grafikkarten) Test - Titanen-Karte mit 12 GByte VRAM - GameStar




cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ok, großer gott des allwissens, ich kenne leute die das getestet haben, ich kenne Herstellerangaben die das bestätigen und ich kenne Messreihen für des 80plus Consortium die diesen sachverhalt ebenfalls bestätigen, aber du hast recht und ich bin nur nen armer kleiner troll der sein unwissen möglichst weit verbreiten möchte



Um die Diskussionen zu vermeiden, nennt doch einfach beide eure Quellen. 
"Ich kenne Leute, die haben was gemessen" aber auch "Diese Aussage ist Blödsinn" ist beides doch irgendwie wischi-waschi.

... obwohl ich zu meinen wisse, dass ein Netzteil auch in höheren Auslastungen durchaus effizient ist. 

Dass das L8 dennoch kein gutes Netzteil ist, wissen wir aber alle, hoffe ich.


----------



## markus1612 (10. Juni 2016)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ok, großer gott des allwissens, ich kenne leute die das getestet haben, ich kenne Herstellerangaben die das bestätigen und ich kenne Messreihen für des 80plus Consortium die diesen sachverhalt ebenfalls bestätigen, aber du hast recht und ich bin nur nen armer kleiner troll der sein unwissen möglichst weit verbreiten möchte



Du solltest vielleicht wenigstens dazu schreiben, dass die Unterschiede zwischen 50-90% minimal sind, was die Effizienz anbelangt.
Du tust so, als wäre die Effizienz bei 50% Last um Läääääääääääääääääääängen besser als bei 70%, 80% oder 90% und genau dass ist einfach nur Quatsch.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Juni 2016)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht wenigstens dazu schreiben, dass die Unterschiede zwischen 50-90% minimal sind, was die Effizienz anbelangt.
> Du tust so, als wäre die Effizienz bei 50% Last um Läääääääääääääääääääängen besser als bei 70%, 80% oder 90% und genau dass ist einfach nur Quatsch.





cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> du befindest dich im optimalen Arbeitsbereich eines Netzteils (bei 50% Auslastung ist der Wirkungsgrad am besten, sprich weniger Energie wird in Wärme umgewandelt) also in der Hinsicht geht es nicht besser



ich frag mich wo du die ganzen infos die ich da gegeben haben soll herhast aber bitte, ich hab geschrieben effizienter und optimaler bereicht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger .... weder übertrieben, noch polemisch oder gar inkorrekt noch habe ich eine wahre tatsache als falsches gerücht bezeichnet das sich hartnäckig hält ....


leute wie du sind der grund warum die ganzen alten user die noch ahnung hatten nicht mehr hier im forum unterwegs sind und ich auch nur noch mein wissen teile und meistens nichtmal darum kümmer ob solche wie du daherkommen und labern und labern und labern und dabei alles so verdehen wie es ihnen passt.
 troll erkannt und troll gebannt, bin dann mal wieder raus hier


----------



## markus1612 (10. Juni 2016)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich frag mich wo du die ganzen infos die ich da gegeben haben soll herhast aber bitte, ich hab geschrieben effizienter und optimaler bereicht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger .... weder übertrieben, noch polemisch oder gar inkorrekt noch habe ich eine wahre tatsache als falsches gerücht bezeichnet das sich hartnäckig hält ....
> 
> 
> leute wie du sind der grund warum die ganzen alten user die noch ahnung hatten nicht mehr hier im forum unterwegs sind und ich auch nur noch mein wissen teile und meistens nichtmal darum kümmer ob solche wie du daherkommen und labern und labern und labern und dabei alles so verdehen wie es ihnen passt.
> troll erkannt und troll gebannt, bin dann mal wieder raus hier



Ich respektiere das Wissen von alteingesessenen Usern.

Der Wirkungsgrad mag vielleicht am besten sein bei 50%, ggü 60,70,80 oder 90% besteht dennoch kein riesiger Unterschied und so kam dein Post (so leid es mir auch tut) rüber.


----------



## mhsuchti84 (10. Juni 2016)

Danke das du das mit dem Stromverbrauch nochmal geschrieben hast mir ist gerade beim überprüfen meiner Quellen aufgefallen, dass sich die Angaben auf das Gesamtsystem beziehen. Hast also recht (Unauffällig im Boden versink). 
Naja dann hab ich wenigstens noch Spielraum für ne deutlich größere Aufrüstung. 

Edit: Macht irgendwie die ganze Frage überflüssig weil dann ja beide Grakas ungefähr die selbe Leistungsaufnahme haben sollten. *Schäm*


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. Juni 2016)

mhsuchti84 schrieb:


> Naja dann hab ich wenigstens noch Spielraum für ne deutlich größere Aufrüstung.



Und vor lauter Gestreite geht mein wirklich gut gemeinter Post im Nichts unter. 



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Dass das L8 dennoch kein gutes Netzteil ist, wissen wir aber alle, hoffe ich.



Das L8 ist technisch nicht gut und nicht für anspruchsvolle Karten geeignet. Wenn die Rx480 solche Lastwechsel wie die Maxwell-Karten hat, dann wird das lustig mit dem L8.


----------



## mhsuchti84 (10. Juni 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Und vor lauter Gestreite geht mein wirklich gut gemeinter Post im Nichts unter.
> 
> 
> 
> Das L8 ist technisch nicht gut und nicht für anspruchsvolle Karten geeignet. Wenn die Rx480 solche Lastwechsel wie die Maxwell-Karten hat, dann wird das lustig mit dem L8.



Wenn Amd ne anspruchsvolle Karte für 200€ verkauft und man dafür dann aber ein teureres Netzteil benutzen sollte, können die sich ihre Karten eigentlich gleich wieder in den Ar*** stecken, wer zum Teufel kauft sich ein Midrange system und baut da dann ein High end Netzteil ein? Oder ist die L8 generell so ein Griff ins Klo, dass man für das selbe Geld Netzteile bekommt die deutlich besser sind?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. Juni 2016)

mhsuchti84 schrieb:


> Oder ist die L8 generell so ein Griff ins Klo, dass man für das selbe Geld Netzteile bekommt die deutlich besser sind?



Genau, das ist das Problem. Die Technik, die im L8 steckt, war schon zu Verkaufsstart des L8 nicht neu. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass das L8 schon 5 Jahre auf dem Markt ist... 
Es gibt für das gleiche Geld Netzteile, die nicht gruppenreguliert sind, wie z.B. das Cooler Master G450M/G550M oder das Super Flower HX450/HX550.


----------



## fipS09 (10. Juni 2016)

mhsuchti84 schrieb:


> Wenn Amd ne anspruchsvolle Karte für 200€ verkauft und man dafür dann aber ein teureres Netzteil benutzen sollte, können die sich ihre Karten eigentlich gleich wieder in den Ar*** stecken, wer zum Teufel kauft sich ein Midrange system und baut da dann ein High end Netzteil ein? Oder ist die L8 generell so ein Griff ins Klo, dass man für das selbe Geld Netzteile bekommt die deutlich besser sind?


Generell sind die neuen Karten nicht für die Zusammenarbeit mit gruppenregulierten Netzteilen zu empfehlen. Und ja es gibt Indy Netzteile die genauso günstig sind. Übrigens würden die meisten hier auch für Maxwell und Pascal kein L8 empfehlen.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhsuchti84 (10. Juni 2016)

Das heißt es wäre dann sinnvoller wenn ich neben der Graka auch das Netzteil (mal wieder) wechsel?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. Juni 2016)

Wenn du deine Grafikkarte wechselst, dann würde ich es dir empfehlen.
Ich habe aber auch ein L8 mal verbaut gehabt, sofort passiert nichts. Und letztens habe ich es erst auf eBay verkauft, gibt noch ganz vernünftiges Geld dafür. Nur als Tipp am Rande.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2016)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ok, großer gott des allwissens, ich kenne leute die das getestet haben, ich kenne Herstellerangaben die das bestätigen und ich kenne Messreihen für des 80plus Consortium die diesen sachverhalt ebenfalls bestätigen, aber du hast recht und ich bin nur nen armer kleiner troll der sein unwissen möglichst weit verbreiten möchte
> 
> mindestens 2 der quellen kann man googeln



Ja, dann nenne doch mal deine Quellen, die sagen, dass der Unterschied bei 50% Last mehr als 10% Unterschied in der Effizienz im Bezug auf 60 oder 40% Last ist.
Heute ist das nämlich Wumpe, ob du 20 oder 90% Last hast. Die Unterschiede in der Effizienz betragen wenige Prozent -- wenn überhaupt -- von daher speilt das keine Rolle.
Entscheidet ist viel mehr die Effizienz bei weniger als 10% Last, denn da sind die Netzteile alle schlecht.


----------

